# Pig ears good or bad?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was not sure where to put this but I figured that since they eat them it should go in the diet area. The feed store sells pig ears for 70 cents each and I almost bought some but I am worried that pig ears would be just as bad as rawhide? What does everyone else think.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think the ones that are normally sold in pet stores are processed with something that's not good for them? I think that there are more natural pigs ears available that are better health-wise.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, How about raw Turkey necks? I have a 6 or 7 in the freezer and have been holding off on feeding them because I was worried about them braking teeth.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

None505 said:


> Thanks, How about raw Turkey necks? I have a 6 or 7 in the freezer and have been holding off on feeding them because I was worried about them braking teeth.


As long as they're fed raw, definitely! Odie loves chicken necks. We just bought some new ones that are a bit big so I'll be cutting them in half.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I have fed raw chicken necks before but the size of the bones in the turkey necks had me a bit worried.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

None505 said:


> Thanks, I have fed raw chicken necks before but the size of the bones in the turkey necks had me a bit worried.


I think as long as you supervise, it should be fine. I remember reading somewhere online that turkey necks weren't recommended, but I know some on here have fed them with no problem. Maybe the person that wrote it was referring to larger breeds eating them? I think it would just be more of a challenge for a chi.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I think as long as you supervise, it should be fine. I remember reading somewhere online that turkey necks weren't recommended, but I know some on here have fed them with no problem. Maybe the person that wrote it was referring to larger breeds eating them? I think it would just be more of a challenge for a chi.


The worry with turkey and chicken necks is that they are a choking hazard- just the size of a 50 or so lb dogs trachea. So it is not a worry with our little ones at all!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My ferrets LOVE raw turkey necks. Mmm. (they are all raw fed)

They should be just fine for your chi.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine had turkey neck for Christmas dinner, along with the heart and liver. Turkey necks are a big favourite here.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, everyone here is amazing and I do not know what I would do with out all the advise I have gotten from people on this forum.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> The worry with turkey and chicken necks is that they are a choking hazard- just the size of a 50 or so lb dogs trachea. So it is not a worry with our little ones at all!


Ahhh that makes sense! We haven't tried turkey necks with Odie, mainly because I haven't found any. I'm sure she would love them though as she seems to go crazy for anything with a beak.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the turkey necks cause they tend to have a lot of meat on the bottom of them (at least at the butcher I get them from). Kerri doesn't always eat the turkey neck bones, but she strips them and will eat a whole chicken neck.


----------

